
JSR 292 Goodness: how to implement named parameters with invokedynamic - puredanger
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/forax/archive/2011/01/21/jsr-292-goodness-named-parameters
======
SoftwareMaven
Every time I see something like this, I'm left wondering why somebody would
want to do something like that in Java. If you want the benefits of a dynamic
language, just use a dynamic language: Groovy, Jython, and JRuby all have
great support on the JVM.

